# MicroATXMB in Full ATX Case



## Chaotic0ne (Nov 3, 2008)

Can I put a micoratx board in a full size atx case. Can the mboard tray be adjusted to align with the mboard holes?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes no problem there just make sure you have a standoff for each hole in the motherboard and they align perfectly with the motherboard mounting holes


----------



## Chaotic0ne (Nov 3, 2008)

Luckily I have all the hardware, except the case. I guess I better start looking. Thanks for the help.


----------

